# looking for a 6 month rental near Lagos



## samgoodwin (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi there,

We hope to be moving to the Lagos area in the next month.

We're looking for a 6 month rental of a 2 bedroom property, preferably with enclosed outdoor space for our dog 

Budget flexible for the right property.

If you know of any suitable properties please let me know!

Thanks,

Samantha


----------



## flashfolly (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm looking for a 6-month winter rental in the same area, Lagos, beginning in November, rural property preferred so that I can bring my dogs out from England. If you can help, please send a private message.


----------

